# fall turkey season here in Mn



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

part two:

i went back out saturday afternoon by my self after my son got his bird cleaned and headed back home to Brainerd Mn.

i had no luck at all saturday afternoon,but went back to the same spot on sunday before sunup.

shortly after sunup the remaing birds from the small flock that my son took the jake from popped out of the woods in the same spot again.

they spotted my set up,but today they were wiser than the day before.they went right back into the woods and werent seen again the rest of the day.

well sunday wasnt a good day of hunting,but it was still better than being at home in front of the tv and much better than being at work.

today(tuesday) i didnt have to work so once again i headed back out to where my buddys son lives and got there about 45 minutes before sunup.

i set up in a different field in hopes it would be better luck.
shortly after sup up i see birds flying down from roos into the field that i am set up in,but they are about 250 yards away.

they walk across the field to another patch of trees and i see more fly down.they meandered around for about an hour but kept there distance from my set up.back into the trees they went.

i was bit disappointed but also am patient. stayed in my blind and just waited and played with the farm cat that came out to my blind.

at about 9:45 am they popped back out of the woods,closer now.only about 145 yards away.i watched them thru my binoculars and counted 19 birds,mostly hens.no worries as its legal to shoot hens in the fall here in mn.

they very very slowly started come into my 2 decoys that i had out.

once they got to about 80 yards,two birds broke from the flock and started running right towards me.one of which was a jake.

as he was running in he went into half strut.

i brought my 935 mag turkey gun with the eotech on it today.
the one i named mother(in honor of my mom who passed away at the beginning of the spring turkey season this year)
never hunted with it before,but have shot it at the range.

when the jake got to about 25 yards,i put the reticle on him and him and squeezed the trigger.

what the heck,i missed.so i squeezed off another round as he was running away-MISSED again.hes still running so i place the reticle on him one more time and moved the trigger back and let mother holler once again-BIRD DOWN BIRD DOWN!!!!

cant believe i missed twice,but glad i finally was able to put him down,and at 52 yards away with the final shot.

so we got our fall tags filled,two jakes.
some good eating to be had now.

the whole time i was out there alone today,i was thinking of my mom.i miss her so much.im not to proud to let you all know that after i put that bird down i did cry a little bit thinking of my mom.i know she was with me in spirit today.
she always said she would have liked to go turkey hunting with me,which is why i named my new gun "mother".
now she gets to go turkey hunting every year with me.

thanks Mom.i miss you and love you.

















thanks for reading

p.s.

i know theres no good excuse for missing.but it was my first time hunting with this new gun and with this type of sight system. so please be gentle on me lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your Mom, our condolences to you and your family.

No ribbing from me on the misses, we all have either done it or become good liars. lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great read, Sneaky! I was going to ask you how you like the EOTech sight (I have one on my shotgun, too, and love it) but maybe the jury's still out. That's a pretty good poke at 52 yards. What ammo did you use? At least you got the bird, which is highly unlikely with the ol' stick and string.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SORRY about your Mom--- Our Prayers and Condolences to you and your family----------Congrats on your turkey---------------------------------------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

glenway said:


> Great read, Sneaky! I was going to ask you how you like the EOTech sight (I have one on my shotgun, too, and love it) but maybe the jury's still out. That's a pretty good poke at 52 yards. What ammo did you use? At least you got the bird, which is highly unlikely with the ol' stick and string.


Glen, i like the sight system,but i needed to add a cheek riser to the gun. even after putting the largest shim in the stock,that came with the gun i still needed to lift my head from the stock to get a sight picture.them eotech sit awfully high.

i got a Beartooth comb raising kit,works wonderfully.

i use the winchester longbeard xr 3 1/2" #5 ammo,along with a carlsons long beard xr choke. when i went out this summer and patterned the gun and sight the eotech in,i was highly impressed with what this gun can do with that combo.60 yards and the pattern is still acceptable enough to take a ethical shot.its the same combo i use in my 835 ulti mag,but the 835 does a tad bit better with that combo.

with the stick and string i dont like shooting past 25 yards,them birds are hard enough to kill with a scatter gun,and bow is even more challenging,but also more fun.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks every one for your condolences and your congratulations

just so y'all know why i havent been around much this year.

not only did my mom pass and my brother and i have had to deal with her estate(house finally sold)

but 47 days after my mom passed my wifes mother also passed away.

so this year has not been a good one for us.

but we keep on keeping on


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You have had a tough year Tim. Please express our condolences to your wife and her family. I'm sure that your next year will be a better one. Just remember you have friends here if you need us.


----------

